# Everyone seen this right? Fox soccer channel HD coming



## Crunch (Apr 5, 2006)

HD Coming To Fox Soccer Channel

From EPL-Talk
"Fox Soccer Channel will be in HD by the end of 2010.

Multichannel News, a cable newsletter, broke the news that Fox's television network group has decided to distribute its broadcast network and all of its cable services in high-definition within two years from now. Fox also plans on upgrading its infrastructure to double its satellite capacity."


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I gotta have it and the Cricket HD channel. Perfect compliments to my Favorite channel (WFN World Fishing Network HD).


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

I for one would love to have FSC in HD. I would trade both Fox News and Fox Business for it in a heartbeat.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

end of 2010 is not soon.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

MarkoC said:


> I for one would love to have FSC in HD. I would trade both Fox News and Fox Business for it in a heartbeat.


+1

but the end of 2010... :eek2:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Most everything will probably be in HD by the end of 2010... that's nearly 2 years.

Eagerly awaiting my favorite: The Curling Channel in HD!!!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> Most everything will probably be in HD by the end of 2010... that's nearly 2 years.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting my favorite: The Curling Channel in HD!!!!!


The Paint Drying channel...oh no wait...that's on Dish.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

2 years? Looks like this is the last channel to go HD from FOX.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Those are some hefty binoculars for seeing that far into the future.


End of 2010. Heh.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Crunch said:


> HD Coming To Fox Soccer Channel
> 
> From EPL-Talk
> "Fox Soccer Channel will be in HD by the end of 2010.
> ...


I'd rather watch curling in HD.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> I'd rather watch curling in HD.


Ok you go do that then.


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

As a proud member of the U.S. Curling Association, I would be overjoyed with a curling channel!

http://www.curlingrocks.net/

http://sites.google.com/site/aksarbencurlingclub/Home


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> I'd rather watch curling in HD.





mx6bfast said:


> Ok you go do that then.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


JonSamuels said:


> As a proud member of the U.S. Curling Association, I would be overjoyed with a curling channel!


Well...we've now heard from both of the curling fans in America...so we have a mandate.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

JonSamuels said:


> As a proud member of the U.S. Curling Association, I would be overjoyed with a curling channel!
> 
> http://www.curlingrocks.net/
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/aksarbencurlingclub/Home


A much more respectable post, thank you.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Curling in HD!!!

WHEN!!

WHAT CHANNEL!!

YOOHOOO!!

Be still my beating heart!!


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Curling in HD!!!
> 
> WHEN!!
> 
> ...


SOON:lol::lol:


----------

